# Looking to purchase a vintage table saw need help!!



## Don S. (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello I am new to the forum and need some help. I am starting out in wood working and I am looking to buy a table saw. I have come across a Delta Rockwell Homecraft Table saw 8" that has been restored($130), from what I have been reading people seem to think its a good saw .....am I biting off more than I can chew buying a vintage saw and is this a good price. I appreciate all the help...the beginner


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don,

First, welcome to the forum!

The older Delta may be a solid machine and the price seems reasonable for a restored saw (keeping in mind that most restored woodworking tools aren't of high value). A problem that pops into my mind is that the older saw won't have modern safety devices. Newer saws will have a good blade guard (That the Delta would have come with but may have been lost along the way) and will have a splitter or a riving knife. The Delta might have a splitter but probably not and it certainly won't have a riving knife as only newer saws come with them.

You're on the right track, though. Saws to avoid would be the direct drive, universal motor types that have aluminum tops and plastic bodies. Stay away!

If you cruise around the site, you'll find lots of threads that may answer your questions (check the Power Tools and Machinery category). Saws that are solid and may be in your price range would include the Craftsman/Emerson contractor saws with cast iron tops and a belt drive motor out back or an older Delta 10" contractor saw with the same features.

Good luck in your saw quest and new hobby.

Bill


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

That's not a very heavy duty saw, small top, 1/2 miter ways might be a tilt top. $130 isn't much to pay but the saw won't be much either. Probably has a 1/2" arbor. Although you can use a bushing to reduce standard arbor holes in the blades, you won't find the blade selection to be much in 8". I'd pass.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Don - I've seen the listing for that saw and it does look to be in nice shape. $130 seems reasonable, but others have pointed out some possible issues with arbor size/blade compatibility, and safety features. There's also the smaller table size, lack of ability to upgrade the saw, and possible problems with parts. Vintage tools pose some special needs that many of us aren't all that familiar with...there's a website dedicated to older tools that might be useful if you decide to pursue it. 

I typically recommend that folks go for a standard full size saw with a belt drive induction motor like a contractor saw or hybrid. The vast majority are 10" saws with standard 5/8" arbors, 27" deep tables, and 1-2hp induction motors. Many parts like motors, wings, fences, miter gauges, miter slot accessories are interchangeable, so upgrades and repairs are feasible. $130 isn't a huge budget, and it isn't likely to find a saw that's in as good shape as the Rockwell, but it can get something that's a standard full size, functional, and has potential if you're willing to put in a little elbow grease. Most just cleanup and setup to perform well. 

Saws like these are what I mean. It can take some patience to meet budget, but they do come up from time to time. It also doesn't hurt to offer a more reasonable price on some of the dirty/rusty saws that are on the Rochester CL right now.
















This one is pretty rusty, but with some effort should clean up to look like those above.









p.s. No need for duplicate posts...you can edit the original if you'd like to add more info to it.


----------



## tgwoodworks (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree that a full size saw is best. You will inevitably want an aftermarket miter gauge, featherboard, or other accessory that will need a standard miter slot. A lot of the used contractor saws are very good bargains and can be tuned to cut with the best of them


----------



## Don S. (Jan 6, 2012)

I really appreciate the input from everyone here thanks. My budget is in the 300-500 range....this saw just caught my eye is all. I will keep my eyes open for ones you have told me about


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

Don S. said:


> Hello I am new to the forum and need some help. I am starting out in wood working and I am looking to buy a table saw. I have come across a Delta Rockwell Homecraft Table saw 8" that has been restored($130), from what I have been reading people seem to think its a good saw .....am I biting off more than I can chew buying a vintage saw and is this a good price. I appreciate all the help...the beginner


ehhh, I would be asking myself why the seller is getting rid of the saw for so cheap if it has been totally restored, either way, I would be prepared to dish out an extra $100 on top of what the saw cost on repairs/upgrades... new arbor bearings or link belts, etc. 
I hope it all pans out your way!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I was looking at that saw, too, for a family member in Rochester.

First off, no guards. Second, it tilts right. I prefer that, most don't. Third, that 8" blade. 

It does look like its in great shape.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Don - Check out this recent thread...< $600 new saws come into the discussion toward the end.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a decent deal on a Ridgid TS2424 with grated cast iron wings that just showed up today on CL....they're asking $200. If you inquire, double check that the fence is included.


----------



## Don S. (Jan 6, 2012)

I am going to look at it tonight, I actually know the guy , everything is included is $200 a fair price .....it was his dads and I know his dad too care of his things ?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's a great contractor saw for a good price. I'm sure you'll be much more happy with it than the 8" Delta/Homecraft.

I had a Ridgid 3660 - a later version of the 2424. Excellent saw!

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Don S. said:


> I am going to look at it tonight, I actually know the guy , everything is included is $200 a fair price .....it was his dads and I know his dad too care of his things ?


If it includes the fence, $200 is a very nice deal. It should shine up nicely. That was US made Emerson contractor saw. It originally had 24" rip capacity to the right, and 24" to the left, but since it's a left tilt saw, you really don't need left side capacity, so you could slide the rails farther to the right to give you several more inches rip capacity on the right. That saw also includes a built in mobile lift and two grated cast iron wings. It'd be great if they still have the blade guard too, but that wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. If the fence is not included, I'd think $125 to $150 would be more reasonable....a decent aftermarket fence like the Delta T2 would run ~ $150.

Wonder if I know them too?! :laughing:


----------



## Don S. (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey everyone thanks for all your help and guidance I ended picking up the Ridgid 2424 for $180 the saw was in great shape ...even came with a box of extras...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Don S. said:


> Hey everyone thanks for all your help and guidance I ended picking up the Ridgid 2424 for $180 the saw was in great shape ...even came with a box of extras...


Congrats! I think you made a solid choice at a great price that you'll be happy with for years. Get it setup, aligned, wax the top, put a good blade on it, then take some pics as a followup! :thumbsup:


----------



## Don S. (Jan 6, 2012)

I finally set up my new (used) saw I thought I had it dialed in until I cut a piece of wood, I guess this will take me a while seeing I have never don this before..... I used a little mineral spirits on the top with a scoth brite pad worked pretty well I still have some deeper rust on the top but the top is smooth.... I cant believe how quiet this saw is .........Thanks again for everyone's help I included a picture so everyone can see my new toy .


----------



## Don S. (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry I hit send before I was finished ......one thing I thought was odd when trying to set it up that in the directions it said to use a block of wood and a hammer to line the blade up ? I would think that there is a better way........


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I never heard of that. But sure is a nice table.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The block of wood is to extend your reach to the trunnions. The saw looks great!


----------



## Jason Folckemer (Mar 28, 2017)

*Found a table saw*

Has any one ever heard of zeifang machine co freemont ohio


----------

